# Die Sorgen eines Armen Schülers aus Berlin



## DER SCHWERE (12 Juni 2012)

​


----------



## Katzun (13 Juni 2012)

man hat es schon nicht leicht...


----------



## Punisher (14 Juni 2012)

lol


----------



## Max100 (14 Juni 2012)

Ja, ja, die armen Öl-Arabis


----------



## syd67 (14 Juni 2012)

kauf doch berlin dann hat angie etwas mehr geld was sie unseren nachbarn schenken kann!


----------

